# If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to students?



## ADF (Aug 24, 2009)

Not that I'm complaining, if they are going to offer me a free copy well before the release date I'll take it. But if it is finished and ready to be distributed why wait until October? Would it really take that long to manufacture the disks and boxes?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

Well you need to plan out everything before-hand and then decide on the date you want release.

Isn't at the end of this week the new apple OS "Snow Leopard" coming out or something.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

It's already been finalized for manufacturers and certain msdn members :3


----------



## Martellian (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

What's important to note is that it's NOT in beta, seeing as how they already released RC1 and I think another.  I got an email from Microsoft letting me know they were getting ready to distribute, so you'll probably start seeing it on shelves in a couple months.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Martellian said:


> What's important to note is that it's NOT in beta, seeing as how they already released RC1 and I think another.  I got an email from Microsoft letting me know they were getting ready to distribute, so you'll probably start seeing it on shelves in a couple months.



October 22 to be exact


----------



## net-cat (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

They've released the final product to manufacturing. Some channels get it early when they do that. (Namely, developers. Looks like your school works through MSDN for licensing.)


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

It's actually already hit the final. Its at the first build in the 7000 series (meaning actual windows "7", build 7600. The RTM.


----------



## ADF (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

I see, well I guess I'm lucky to get it earlier then.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

Yeah, it's been out of beta for some time; The RC was released a few months back, and they've already released to manufacturing (the discs are being printed and everything's gearing up for the launch in October). Hence, Win7 for students and other special cases may already be available.

Also WUT FREE? o__O


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Runefox said:


> Yeah, it's been out of beta for some time; The RC was released a few months back, and they've already released to manufacturing (the discs are being printed and everything's gearing up for the launch in October). Hence, Win7 for students and other special cases may already be available.
> 
> Also WUT FREE? o__O


 Hehe.... *windows 7 build 7600 ultimate free*


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

I'm jealous that you're getting it so early, and free too. My laptop's running the RC (build 7000), which is good, but it's still not the final version. Although, I am getting a new laptop soon, so I could get one with Vista, and get the free Win7 upgrade with it. Still... I'm jealous.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

I'd like to know how people are legitimately getting this for free. 

Also, I'm chalking it up to the fact that I did an upgrade install off of Vista Home Premium 64, but I've had some severe instability with the RC Build 7100 x64 lately - To the point of having to fall back on my Windows XP Pro Black Edition install (it's a legit key, and also blazing fast). I've imported practically everything relevant from the registry and user profiles, so I'm pretty much prepared to write it off.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

IDK, the RTM is running fine in x86... Don't have a x64 system to try it on, at least not yet...


----------



## ADF (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Runefox said:


> I'd like to know how people are legitimately getting this for free.


Microsoft Academic Alliance, the uni pays some sort of subscription so that all the students can freely access certain software for the duration of their course.

It has everything you need to pass modules, but for some reason doesn't have MS Office :???:


----------



## ZentratheFox (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

Yah, even the local community colleges around here offer that. Oh, as well as Server 2008... free.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

Well, they don't here. >=| Not even a discount.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Runefox said:


> Well, they don't here. >=| Not even a discount.



Are you in school Runefox? all my colleges gave it out :3


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Eli said:


> Are you in school Runefox? all my colleges gave it out :3



Not currently, but when I was, it didn't offer any such perks, not with Microsoft, not even with ... Apple. And there were Apple-based courses! Of course, I wonder if that's because I went to Academy Canada instead of a public school.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

I'll probably still be using Windows XP until Windows 8 comes out. :T


----------



## Aurali (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



David M. Awesome said:


> I'll probably still be using Windows XP until Windows 8 comes out. :T



*shrugs* Nothing wrong with WinXP.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Runefox said:


> Well, they don't here. >=| Not even a discount.


My college doesnt have it either.. so you're not alone, that being said, I think you can download it from Project Dreamspark (its a Microsoft project offering their development and some operating systems for students, FoC).


----------



## Aurali (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Carenath said:


> My college doesnt have it either.. so you're not alone, that being said, I think you can download it from Project Dreamspark (its a Microsoft project offering their development and some operating systems for students, FoC).



Dreamspark doesn't do OSes. They don't consider that part of the development experience.


----------



## Neybulot (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*

There's some developer events and such that are giving away free Windows 7 Pro as well. Appears it might be easy to signup and go get a free copy.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Eli said:


> Dreamspark doesn't do OSes. They don't consider that part of the development experience.


Not true:
Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard
https://www.dreamspark.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductId=12

Windows Server 2008 Standard.
https://www.dreamspark.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductId=16

But they dont provide Windows 7.. that being said, I have access to MSDN so I'll grab it there at some point <3


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Runefox said:


> I'd like to know how people are legitimately getting this for free.



I was in the Tech Beta for it, and got a copy free for testing.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: If Windows 7 is still in beta; how can they already be distributing it to student*



Carenath said:


> Not true:
> Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard
> https://www.dreamspark.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductId=12
> 
> ...



Fine. User end OSes or whatever you wanna call it.. stop being so technical


----------

